# Pulled the Trigger on MH



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

Been looking for a year or so and made the decision on a new 2018 Allegro 32 SA motorhome. Will be picking it up sometime next week. Looking forward to taking some road trips. Thanks for comments and help from 2 coolers on suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations on the new ride. Don't let a few bugs spoil the fun. It's part of new MH ownership. Enjoy.


----------

